# last call feature for HGVC members



## lto (Oct 28, 2013)

Hello, I am new to the timeshare scene. I am a Canadian that just went to HGVC timeshare in las vegas last week. We ended up signing up for 2500 points in gold season for Elara property studio plus. We had buyers remorse and rescind the contract 4 days later via express mail (dated to ensure it is within the 5 day window). Once we confirm the recission, we may look into a resale timeshare.  We like the HGVC resorts but comparing the retail price vs the resale price, I would feel ripped off buying retail.

One of the interesting features of being an HGVC member was the "last call" feature where you can get hilton resorts for the following:

199.00/week for one bedroom
249.00/week for two bedroom
299.00/week for three bedroom

I was wondering if anybody on TUG has ever used this feature and what is their experience.

Note: we bought in Las Vegas but we are interested in the points to travel to different place with the kids.


----------



## piyooshj (Oct 28, 2013)

I neve heard of this, I bought resale. Do I need to attend timeshare presentation to learn this


----------



## momeason (Oct 28, 2013)

lto said:


> Hello, I am new to the timeshare scene. I am a Canadian that just went to HGVC timeshare in las vegas last week. We ended up signing up for 2500 points in gold season for Elara property studio plus. We had buyers remorse and rescind the contract 4 days later via express mail (dated to ensure it is within the 5 day window). Once we confirm the recission, we may look into a resale timeshare.  We like the HGVC resorts but comparing the retail price vs the resale price, I would feel ripped off buying retail.
> 
> One of the interesting features of being an HGVC member was the "last call" feature where you can get hilton resorts for the following:
> 
> ...



I think maybe the TS salesman was talking about RCI last call which is available to all RCI members. ...not just HGVC.


----------



## Talent312 (Oct 28, 2013)

"Last call" is a term used for RCI exchanges. HGVC owners are RCI members automatically.
HGVC has its own in-house version, called "open season," which can be booked up to 30 days out.

Sent from my KFJWI using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sandy VDH (Oct 28, 2013)

....and it is likely that at last call most HGVC, which is a premium trade, would have already been picked up and would not be available via RCI as an escape week.  That is just the salesman talking.  It is hypothetically possible, but statistically nearly impossible, as NO HGVC inventory is likely still available in RCI as a LAST CALL. 

HGVC deposits weeks regularly into RCI, but they get picked up quickly.  They also make deposits before you are able to book then with HGVC restrictions which is the 9 month mark.  I have several separate RCI accounts that I use to pick up HGVC deposits when they are deposited, which is often 15 - 16 months in advance.  In April/May they deposit the whole of the next year.  So in May 2013 they deposited weeks all the way through 2014.  If you only have an RCI via HGVC account, they restrict access to the same calendar window as Club season, so you won't see these units.  But if you have a separate NON-HGVC account, then you can see and book these weeks. 

I have picked up Thanksgiving in 2013 and 2014 this way.  Way in advance, and did not have to use my HGVC points to get them.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Oct 28, 2013)

Talent312;1546552HGVC has its own in-house version said:
			
		

> But NOT at the rates mentioned above, those are Last Call rates.


----------



## gnorth16 (Oct 28, 2013)

HGVC pulls any remaining inventory well before it gets to the last call time frame.  There was nothing in November or Early December which are some of the slowest times of the year, Thanksgiving week excluded. January 11 is the closest date available in RCI for a HGVC property in Vegas.  $988 for a 1BR Las Vegas Strip Property.

Open season is the biggest perk with HGVC.  I usually use my points at harder to book locations and save Vegas for open season.


----------



## lto (Oct 29, 2013)

thanks everyone. i think it may have been rci as hilton is part of rci. the salesperson was saying you can go on vacation for 199/week.

hgvc just received my recission letter today, i made sure that the letter was sent out before the 5 day window. hopefully i get my refund soon.


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 29, 2013)

lto said:


> thanks everyone. i think it may have been rci as hilton is part of rci. the salesperson was saying you can go on vacation for 199/week.



Ownership of ANY RCI affiliated TS gives access to Last Calls. Those are leftover weeks at 30 days before check-in. You won't find Hilton units, ocean front Hawaii or anywhere else. They are generally older 'second tier' timeshares or off season. Clean, and not name-brand. Depending on your own preferences, there are some very well located jewels, but those are the exception rather than the rule. Some get put on Last Calls to generate bodies for the sales staff.

Last Calls changed a couple years ago from 45 days before check-in to 30. That changed the availability as far as I could see to a lower 'class' of TS units. Overbuilt areas are still well represented- Orlando, Las Vegas, Mexico, Branson, but as has been the case for some years, In TSs, buy where you want to go. The Last Calls and Extra Vacays are just fluff.

Jim


----------



## lto (Oct 29, 2013)

the more I hear about the "last call", it does not sound like such a good deal. I hope to get my money back soon. It sounds like "open season" may be one of the better deals for las vegas. As a canadian, flights are not cheap to any location , especially with a family of 5.


----------

